# Anyone have success with using a lathe and a cnc router?



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

In establishing a business? I was thinking lathe for wooden products then the cnc router for some wood and metal products. Anyone have done anything like this?


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Sound interesting. I haven't seen a CNC wood lather although I wouldn't be surprised if they exist. Depending on the product you may find a used machining center provides more capability and faster production.


----------



## Murby (May 24, 2016)

About 15 years ago I was exploring the idea of building a CNC machine to cut and carve granite grave stones. 

I had gotten the idea that it would be really neat to be able to transpose a photo of the deceased onto granite in 3D like they do the popular Bobble Heads.

Too many other projects going on so I never made anything of it.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

TedH71 said:


> In establishing a business? I was thinking lathe for wooden products then the cnc router for some wood and metal products. Anyone have done anything like this?


Just getting started.
I gotta get some sleep, but shoot me a PM sometime and I'll try to help.


----------



## 1948CaseVAI (May 12, 2014)

A friend of mine - another retired cop - bought a cnc wood router and turned out some nice looking badge replicas, school mascot replicas, etc. He sold a few but never came close to recovering his investment. 

Of course the trick is in the marketing and he was not good at that. His hobby wasn't marketing, it was woodwork, and the one wouldn't pay without the other.

He also got discouraged with the number of things (such as school mascots - think Jayhawks, etc.) that are copyrighted and cannot be copied and sold.

I think he had a lot of fun making things for himself and his friends, but it wasn't really a business that ever made money.


----------



## 01-7700 (Nov 29, 2016)

I bought a small metal lathe last March and have been making a few products to sell on ebay. Sales are steady and I don't spend a whole lot of time on the lathe making the parts. I can generally make all the parts for a month in one day and clear a couple hundred dollars. It's not much but it's a start. I'm always looking for new products to develop that can turn a suitable profit to add to my line. I concentrate on obsolete automotive and motorcycle parts because that's what I know about.


----------

